# Heat Transfer advice



## Bobbinink (Feb 19, 2019)

I need heat transfers for shoes. These particular shoes are woven wool. Will a plastisol transfer work or do most use vinyl? Where would you purchase them? In the end, I'd like something that would work from cotton to leather. I would embroider them but $1200 dollars worth of frames compared to a $100 dollar platen. What are my options?

Thanks!


----------



## Tzers (Oct 4, 2016)

Bobbinink said:


> I need heat transfers for shoes. These particular shoes are woven wool. Will a plastisol transfer work or do most use vinyl? Where would you purchase them? In the end, I'd like something that would work from cotton to leather. I would embroider them but $1200 dollars worth of frames compared to a $100 dollar platen. What are my options?
> 
> Thanks!


Contact the transfer companies. They are really great and helping you get the results you want.


----------

